# Missed Miscarriage 11.5 weeks



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey,

I'm sorry to bother you but I have a quick question that you may or may not be able to help me with.  I had my 12 weeks scan today and unfortunately was told that the baby had died a few days ago.  We are completely devastated but have still to make the heartbreaking decision of whether to let nature take its course or to go in for the operation.  We are leaning towards the latter but would like to know if this can cause any complications for future treatment and pregnancy?  I don't know if I can cope with the pain (both physically and emotionally) of waiting............

Many thanks in advance for your help and advice.

Best wishes,

Izzy x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

I'm really sorry   and also sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

You need to do what is right for you after you have discussed all of the options. There is always a risk with an operation but a relatively low one. As for leaving nature to take its course, this can take quite a while, sometimes, but on the other hand it is a much gentler way .

Hope you are ok

Take care x


----------



## Izzy1971 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for your message and support, Oink.  I thought I would let you know what I decided, so that it can hopefully help others in the future (not that I would want anyone else to suffer this)......

We decided to go for the operation - it was virtually pain-free physically but emotionally a very difficult and long day.  I now have a bit of bleeding and discomfort, but nothing like what it would have been if I had let it happen naturally.  The decision was right for me and my DF, but it is a personal one.

They are doing tests on the tissue for recurrent miscarriage (this is my 3rd) and we will go in for other tests when I am ready.  I have also booked to see the counsellor at our IVF clinic in order to help us prepare for our continued journey......  

Life is so cruel and unfair and I don't know where the tears are coming from as I feel 'all cried out'.....  I know that the emotional pain will continue far beyond the physical pain, but I am sure that the operation helped to keep that part as short as possible.

Many thanks again for helping me and for all the hard work you do on this wonderful website.

Take care and best wishes for the future.

Love,

Iz xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I really am sorry Hun, I am glad you were able to come to the right decision

Take care x


----------

